# A gift book for Easter and Passover.



## gordon 2 (Apr 7, 2012)

This is an Easter gift and a Passover gift that I suggest we should give  to ourselves and our friends. It is available via Amazon.

It is called: The Glorious Art of Peace, From the Iliad to Iraq, by John Gittings.

Published by the Oxford University Press the link below is the coordinate and a few words from the author. This book points out many things but especially how man has been at peace more than at war and that human progess has been achieved for peace not war. But most of all this book hilights the elements of peace, something we rarely hear on our day to day news and yet is on the lips of our pastors and priests day to day.

http://ukcatalogue.oup.com/product/9780199575763.do


----------

